# ph meters



## FUM (Feb 21, 2010)

What's a good (not pricie) soil and water ph meter(s)?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 21, 2010)

FUM said:
			
		

> What's a good (not pricie) soil and water ph meter(s)?



I got one of those meter that reads Ph and moister and it don't work for me.
Ph seem to be always at 7. 
Get one of those Ph meter by it self and same with the moister prong..
Look on ebay and there all kinds of those and some are cheap and some well high price.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Feb 21, 2010)

The meters that you stick into the soil are pretty much less than useless.

Get a decent pH meter or pen and measure the runoff water.

xxx.eseasongear.com or eseasongear on eBay has the best prices and a very wide selection of all makes and models. 

I have the Milwaukee SM-101 and love it. ~$76 for the meter, but with all the solutions + shipping, came to ~$115.  Yes, you will need the solutions no matter what meter you get.

DD


----------



## Locked (Feb 21, 2010)

Like DD said eseasongear has it going on...hxxp://www.eseasongear.com/

change hxxp to http


----------



## Gooeydelta9 (Feb 21, 2010)

Do not bother testing ph with those probes. They are far from accurate and not only that ph can vary from spot to spot when you are testing in soil. Go get yourself a digital ph meter and test the run off. That will give you a much more accurate reading.It will be the best thing you did for your garden. Im so baked i had to edit this post like 3 times.lol


----------



## Droopy Dog (Feb 22, 2010)

Best edit it again. Live links are not allowed.:holysheep: 

DD


----------

